
Show HN: Algosaur – cloud scripts for automation - grammakov
Hello HackerNews! I would like to show you a concept project I&#x27;ve been working on for some time: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;algosaur.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;algosaur.com</a><p>The initial idea was to create a platform capable of hosting small scripts which I constantly make for work and grating everyone access to them, without the need for downloading anything from github or console knowledge requirements. For ease of users&#x27; understanding I had to rename &quot;scripts&quot; to &quot;bots&quot; though.<p>If you are a developer you can hook your service to the platform and make it available to the public. If you know Ruby, you can plug your script directly (you&#x27;ll have to contact me for this option though). Python can also be available in a matter of a week or two, if anyone ever shows interest.<p>Thanks for your time and looking forward to your feedback.
======
jaoo
Seems similar to www.algorithmia.com and www.rapidapi.com. However, you are
required to run their scripts by writing your own code that calls their API.
This service makes it simpler by removing the need of an API.

~~~
grammakov
Thanks for comparison. The two (awesome) sites are aimed at the developer to
developer level, whereas Algosaur is more of a developer to casual non-coding
user.

------
samstave
Could you hook up with IFTT and Zapier etc to have a library of actionable
bots be called on condition?

(might be very dangerous though, so be careful with that idea)

EDIT: Great! site and project -- is it just you?

~~~
grammakov
I though about IFTTT, and will certainly give it another look after your
comment. But I think you need to be a respectable app to be able to partner
with them?

I'm building the site on my own, yes.

~~~
samstave
Where are you located? and what is your contact info... your profile doesnt
have your email..

~~~
grammakov
Sure, you can reach me at grammakov[at]gmail.com. I am currently in St.
Petersburg, Russia.

------
samstave
You should certainly add python - there will be far more interest.

~~~
grammakov
Thank you! I will definitely add Python, once there will be a developer
willing to invest his time into the platform and potentially earn some income.

